# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Jamie Senuk

## Polyneikos

Mια πολύ όμορφη παρουσία είναι η Καναδεζα ΙFBB professional Jamie Senuk,δεν ξερω πόσοι την γνωρίζετε.
Επειδη το άθλημα μας επενδυει στην ομορφια και στην καλαισθησια τρανο παραδειγμα είναι η εν λόγω κοπέλα με 
ύψος 1.80 και βάρος 65 κιλά,βαζω ενδεικτικα καποιες φωτογραφίες,η κοπελα είναι πολύ όμορφη και η γυμναστικη δεν έχει επηρεασει καθολου την θηλυκότητα της,το αναφερω για καποιες κοπέλες που εχουν ενδοιασμούς.
Παραθέτω μερικές φωτό :

----------


## Muscleboss

μένω άφωνος....   :02. Love:   :02. Love:  

και μετα λένε για έλλειψη θυληκότητας....  :02. Smash:  

ΜΒ

----------


## slaine

καμία φωτό γλουτιαίων???? καθαρά από ακαδημαικό ενδιαφέρον...  :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## asdf

Ολα καλα εκτος του στηθους.... Σε αυτην φαινεται πολυ fake  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

παιδια τα πραγματα είναι τόσο απλα στην Αμερικη:Όποια δεν έχει στηθος βάζει σιλικονη !!
Και μιλαμε για ηλικιες από 18 ετών να ξεκινανε να βαζουν!!(αν εννοούσες το στηθος της για αυτόν τον λόγο fake).
Γενικα το θεωρούν μια φυσικη επέμβαση.

----------


## asdf

Στην Αγγλια απο τα 16 νομιζω.... Και μαλιστα τσαμπα γιατι υποτιθεται συνδεεται με την ψυχολογικη υγεια της γυναικας  :01. Smile Wide: ... Btw σε αλλες αθλητριες παει η πλαστικη στηθους στην συγκεκριμενη ΠΡOΣΩΠΙΚΑ για μενα ναυαγησε αρκετα  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Muscleboss

yeah.... baby!!! 8)

----------


## billys15

Οντως ειναι πολυ ωραια  :03. Awesome:  

P.S.: Ειδατε σημερα "αξιζει να το δεις"...?? 8) Τους εβαλε γυαλια!

----------


## Rise above

σκιάχτηκα...

----------


## Muscleboss

> σκιάχτηκα...


σοβαρά....??? 

μάλλον έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα...  :02. Joker:

----------


## NASSER

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Rise above
> 
> σκιάχτηκα...
> 
> 
> σοβαρά....??? 
> 
> μάλλον έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα...


Και εγω μαλλον εχω το ιδιο προβλημα   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ όλοι οι προβληματικοί σε αυτό το φόρουμ μαζευτήκαμε  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Rise above

όχι δεν καταλάβατε με την καλή έννοια το pa  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Shifty:   :01. Shifty:   :01. Shifty:   :01. Evil:

----------

